# Ruffed grouse reports?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wondered how how the ruffed grouse season is going? Too many leaves yet? Any woodcock moving?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Somebody is holding out.  Sam says he can smell them when the wind is in the east. Will know in a few days.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Too many leaves in the Pembina Hills as of today.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

zogman said:


> Too many leaves in the Pembina Hills as of today.


A man of character, and I thought no less. Haven't heard much from MN yet, but according to RGS ( http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/Migr ... ap-History ) the woodcock are moving into the Chippewa National Forest now. I'm thinking the pheasant season in ND is going to suck and maybe it's time to reverse direction.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh they're around... :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Outstanding! :beer: The beans are done and I'm counting the days.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You have any idea where you're planning to go on your trip? I can point you in the right direction if you want to take it to PMs...

On that note, I did notice some things during the four days I hunted:
1) Water is key; if you found water, you found birds.
2) If you hunt public land with "ruffed grouse" anywhere in the name (i.e. Joe Blow Ruffed Grouse Management Area), it may have had birds on it at one point, but the dozen or so vehicles parked there throughout the day likely put an end to that!
3) The foliage is still THICK, but the birds are on the move compared with opener. I'm debating going back up Oct. 15 just to see how more leaves on the ground impacts bird flushes.

We probably averaged 10-12 flushes a day, hunting peak hours in the morning and late afternoon. In all, I bagged 7 grouse and missed a legit double that I can't GET OUT OF MY HEAD :crybaby:

On the personal side, Remy still has a ways to go. I really, really wish I could have got him on some launcher birds a few times to get his pointing a bit more refined. But while he still bumped many birds, he was markedly better at the end of the trip than the beginning. As he gets more and more bird contact, hopefully the ship rights itself, so to speak.


----------

